# I-Pilot



## James F (Jul 2, 2005)

Anyone using a Terrova with I-Pilot?I have been looking at them for quite a while .just curious about performance and the other features. I know they cost plenty,but do you get your bang for the bucks?:B


----------



## triton175 (Feb 21, 2006)

The greatest invention since chocolate-chip cookies. Works as advertised and is worth every penny.
I was just at Cabela's in Dundee last week and they had the I-Pilot add-on for $300. I've only ever seen it for $400.
I just spent a week in Canada and my anchor never left its box thanks to the Stay-Lock anchor feature on the I-Pilot.


----------



## triton189 (Nov 6, 2009)

James F said:


> Anyone using a Terrova with I-Pilot?I have been looking at them for quite a while .just curious about performance and the other features. I know they cost plenty,but do you get your bang for the bucks?:B


Terrova with I Pilot is the best thing I have ever bought for a boat. It's like having and invisible guide run your boat for you...! It makes trolling that much more enjoyable


----------



## walleyejigger (Sep 29, 2009)

me and trolling motors never got along in the wind ive even left a coupel of tournements because of getting mad because i couldnt stay on the fish . i bought the terova i piolet this spring and i can stay where i need to be in the wind and enjoy fishing with the spot lock . wereth every penny


----------



## Double J (Jan 7, 2009)

works as advertised! I've been using mine since april and a couple of my buddies went out and added them to their boats after fishing with me.you will not be disappointed,very pricey item though.after the motor, batteries and onboard charger and mounting gear i had 2400.00 in mine installing it myself!


----------



## EnonEye (Apr 13, 2011)

I proposed marriage to mine


----------



## Gottagofishn (Nov 18, 2009)

I Looooove it. Last year I caught a zillion and a half fish using it. 
1) find point with fish
2) engage spot lock
3) Catch fish!

I used it on the Ohio last fall as well. Same deal. In the past when I would hook a fish I would find myself a long way off from where the fish were after landing it. With lock spot.....no problem. Keeps you in the fish.


----------



## Rod Hawg (Jan 13, 2011)

Its incredible. Great for Walleye Trolling and we also got Spot-Lock which is great. Completely takes the place of an anchor when Perchin. Keeps you in a 5ft. by 5ft. area. I'd get it if I were you. Its incredible.


----------



## Castaway87 (Nov 6, 2004)

Have had the Terrova with I pilot going on the second year. As advertised and more. Expensive but well worth the money. Spot lock allows you to worry about fishing as well as the auto pilot. Buy it, you will not regret it.


----------

